# Ghost shrimp in 1.5 gal?



## arenkel

I have a 1.5 gal sitting empty on my desk, and I'd like to put something in it. I asked around on the forum, and was told that shrimp would be an option. I was thinking ghost shrimp because they're pretty inexpensive and still look cool. 

I have a little heater and filter, and I can definitely do something to make the filter safer if necessary. I was planning on using some extra gravel that I have laying around, but I'm willing to go buy something else instead (it's just that most substrates come in bags that are way too big for such a tiny tank and I happen to have leftovers). I was planning on sticking in some java moss, and maybe another type of low-light moss (the tank has a bitty led lamp).

I have a few questions:
-Are ghost shrimp a good choice?
-How many shrimp would you recommend?
-What do they like to eat? (staple and treats)

I'm totally open to suggestions, and I'm willing to abandon the plan if it's a bad idea.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kehy

Ghost shrimp are ok, but they are, you know...ghostly. Cherry red shrimp might be a better idea, since they are brighter colored and you could have a few more since they're smaller. I have a 1.5 gallon too, and when I had ghost shrimp, I had a couple that were cannibals. 

Cherries are very tiny, very brightly colored (if you can find a good strain, like fire reds)so they show up really nicely with planted tanks. They do eat some algae, but supplement with some veggies (they don't eat much since they're so small). Most are very hardy too, and there's a couple of other shrimp in the neocaridina family (the cherry red family) that would also work, but don't mix various types of neocaridina, since they will breed, and you'd probably end up with colorless mixes. 

As for price and how many...you'd have to ask someone else for stocking, but you can find some killer deals on Aquabid.com, like right now there's a lot of 10 shrimp currently going for $1, plus shipping. I think that'd be about the right amount for a 1.5 gallon...I think?


----------



## jbrown5217

I keep 5 ghost in a 2.5 gallon with some java moss and this fake sea anemone thinger, two are super active and all over the tank, the other three tend to hide in the moss. I personally like ghost shrimp cause you can see what they are digesting and if they've been eating. Plus they won't breed which is a + for me.

Also pretty much any sponge filter will work, I use a tetra 3i which works the same way, but looks more like a power filter. It has an airline tube that you hook up to a pump that powers it. Super quiet and the water current is great for shrimp. I also liked it because it was $11 and came with everything including the air pump.


----------



## arenkel

Can you give me a link to that filter, by any chance?

Also, I like RCS, but they're more expensive at my lfs. I'll see if there are deals online though.


----------



## Kev1jm2

If you want RCS, post on the forums. There is usually someone around with some for sale.


----------



## jbrown5217

arenkel said:


> Can you give me a link to that filter, by any chance?
> 
> Also, I like RCS, but they're more expensive at my lfs. I'll see if there are deals online though.


Tetra USA ATS25846 Whisper 3i In-Tank Power Filter

and a youtube vid of it. Doesn't show the filter running, but does show all the parts and the super simple set up

Tetra Whisper 3i Filter - YouTube


----------



## FW Fanatic

I kept ghosties in a 1.5 gal for a while, and I it didn't seem quite right so I upgraded them. Most species of them get much larger than dwarf shrimp, seem to do a lot more actual swimming, and I think they could use more space. Any neocaridina shrimp would be great though. You can usually pick up RCS through ebay or aquabid for not much more than $1 each including shipping. I wouldn't use the whisper though, attach the air pump to a small sponge filter instead.


----------



## arenkel

Well, whaddaya know. That's the filter that came with the tank!

I don't see any harm in getting a sponge filter to hook up to the pump, and I can always switch back if I don't like it. The sponge filters aren't that expensive, so I'll give it a shot.

I'll look into RCS. I like the smaller size, and I'll get some if I can find a good price.
For RCS,
-How many?
-What do they eat? (staple & treats)
-Substrate? can I use my leftover gravel, or do I need something else?
-Plants? Java moss is a given, so other suggestions?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Kev1jm2

I'd start with 10 or do. Feed algae wafers, shrimp pellets and frozen blood worms. Feed very lightly. I think a dark sand would look nice with the red shrimp. Lighter substrate makes the shrimp have a lighter color. Java moss or naja grass does well in low light small tanks.


----------



## ladygoodwrench

I have 2 female ghost shrimp, 1 male in a 10 gallon tank, and the females always have eggs under their bellies. Once the Platy fry grow up, and go to new homes, I will attempt breeding ghost shrimp for a while.


----------

